# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Ծանոթության գաղտնիքներ

## Նավաստի

Եկեք անկեղծ պատմենք մեր ծանոթությունների փորձի մասին։
Առանց գլուխ գովալու։
Աղջիկներն էլ բնականաբար թող պատմեն։
Կարող եք նաև կիսվել մտքերով ու գաղտնիքներով։
Կարող եք պատմել, թե ով ո՞նց է սիրում որ իրա հետ ծանոթանում են։

----------

ivy (22.07.2020), Աթեիստ (08.07.2020)

----------


## ivy

Դեռ մարդ կա՞, որ ինտերնետից դուրս է ծանոթանում  :Jpit: 

Երևի թե ամեն երկիր քիչ թե շատ իր մշակութային առանձնահատկություններն ունի էս հարցում։
Ու քանի որ բոլորս տարբեր երկրներում ենք, ինձ օրինակ հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել, թե ով ինչ ծանոթությունների փորձ ունի՝ կապված իր բնակության վայրի հետ։ 
Ո՞նց են ձեր կողմերում սովորաբար ծանոթանում։
Դեռ հին ու բարի ոչ վիրտուալ մեթոդները ուժի մե՞ջ են։

----------

Varzor (24.07.2020), Աթեիստ (22.07.2020)

----------


## ivy

Պարզվում է՝ ինտերնետից դուրս ծանոթությունները դեռ իրականության մաս են, ահագին անսպասելի էր էս վիրտուալ դարում։
Էսօր էդպես ծանոթացա մեկի հետ մետրոյում։ 
Երթևեկության ամբողջ ընթացքում խոսում էինք (դիմակների միջից)․ նրանից սկսվեց, որ ինքն ուշանում էր էս դանդաղաշարժ մետրոյի պատճառով ու ուզեց հետս կիսվել էդ ինֆորմացիայով։ Ու հետո զրույցը ծավալվեց ու ձգվեց մինչև ուղևորության ավարտը, վերջում էլ դուրս գալուց հեռախոսահամարս հարցրեց։ Մի ձև անկապ կլիներ էդքան խոսելուց հետո ասել՝ չէ, վայ, ոնց կլինի, համարս չեմ տա։ Էդպես համարս տվեցի, մինչև հասա աշխատանքի՝ whatsapp-ով գրեց։ 
Հիմա մտածում եմ՝ ինչ անեմ էս ծանոթության հետ․ ես իրականում ընդամենը ոչինչ չպարտադրող small talk էի վարում հետս զրուցել ուզող «ուշացող ուղևորի» հետ։
Երևի որ շարունակի գրել, էդպես էլ կասեմ։ Մի խոսքով, պատմածս ինտիմ անկյուն մտնելու ոչ մի պոտենցիալ չունի, բայց որ թեման էստեղ էր, էստեղ գրեցի։

----------

Աթեիստ (01.08.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Դեռ մարդ կա՞, որ ինտերնետից դուրս է ծանոթանում


Ես ատում եմ ինտերնետով ծանոթությունները։ Tinder-ի account-ս վերջերս ընդհանրապես ջնջեցի, քանի որ պրակտիկորեն նորմալ կյանքի ենք վերադարձել։

Եթե ապրում ես, ինչ-որ տեղեր ես գնում, լիքը մարդկանց ես հանդիպում։ Խանութում վաճառող, սրճարանում մատուցող, վարսավիր, ատամնաբույժ, և այլն։ Ընդ որում, պարտադիր չէ սահմանափակվել հին ու բարի հեռախոսահամարը հարցնելով, որը մի փոքր շատ intimidating Է։ Այդ մարդկանց հաճախ կարելի է գտնել fb-ում։ Իմ համար դա նույնիսկ ազարտ է, անգամ եթե ծանոթանալու (կամ ծանոթությունը շարունակելու) միտում չունեմ։ Բացեմ հիմնական գաղտնիքը․ գտնում ես հաստատություն էջը fb-ում, նայում ես թե ով է գրառումները լայք անում։ Բնականաբար, ոչ միշտ է աշխատում, գուցե ուզածդ մարդը fb-ում ընդհանրապես չկա, բայց շատ դեպքերում աշխատում է։ Պարտադիր չէ միանգամից գտնես ուզածդ մարդուն, բավական է գտնել աշխատողներից մեկին, հետո իր ընկերների ցուցակը նայել։

Եթե խոսքը գնում է ի սկզբանե զուգընկեր գտնելու նպատակով ծանոթությանը, կա speed dating: Ում հետաքրքիր է, կգուգլի, կգտնի մանրամասները։ Դա էլ ես չեմ սիրում, բայց եթե համեմատենք online dating-ի հետո, միևնույնն է, մի գլուխ ավելի գերադասելի է։

----------

ivy (31.07.2020)

----------


## Հարդ

Ինտերնետային ծանոթյության վատն էն ա, որ էդ մարդուն դրսում տենաս՝ պետք ա ճանաչել կարողանաս )))

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հիմա մտածում եմ՝ ինչ անեմ էս ծանոթության հետ․ ես իրականում ընդամենը ոչինչ չպարտադրող small talk էի վարում հետս զրուցել ուզող «ուշացող ուղևորի» հետ։
> Երևի որ շարունակի գրել, էդպես էլ կասեմ։


Սրա հետ կապված մի երկու բան պատմեմ։

Ինձ հաճախ են մարդիկ խնդրում իրենց լուսանկարել, որովհետև տեսնում են՝ օբյեկտիվ եմ փոխում, ռակուրս եմ ընտրում, երևի ավելի լավ կնկարեմ, քան միջին ստատիստիկ չխկացնողը։

Մի անգամ Տալլինում էի, տենց մի ռուս աղջիկ խնդրեց իրեն լուսանկարել, էս ֆոնին, էն ֆոնին, հետո հարցրեց, բա թե էսինչ խանութը կարո՞ղ է իմանամ որտեղ է, ծանոթացանք։ Ընթրիքի հրավիրեցի։ Շարունակություն չստացավ, չնայած փոխադարձ սիմպատիային, քանի որ երկուսս էլ երկու օրով էինք Տալլինում, ես էդ ժամանակ՝ բոմժ, ինքը՝ Նիժնի Նովգորոդից, ուր գնալն իմ պլանների մեջ բացարձակապես չէր մտնում։

Մեկ այլ դեպ, նման սկզբով, բայց լրիվ այլ շարունակությամբ։ Դուբրովնիկում էի, էլի մի ասիացի աղջիկ խնդրեց իրեն լուսանկարել, հետո հարցրեց, բա թե մենա՞կ եմ ճանապարհորդում։ Ինքն էլ էր մենակ, Հոնգ Կոնգից էր, ծանոթացանք, խոսելով քայլում էինք, հենց փոքր պաուզա առաջացավ, հաջող արեց ու արագ հեռացավ։ Ես մանդռաժ մնացի, թե եթե չէիր ուզում շփվել, էլ հարցիդ իմաստը ո՞րն էր։ Ինքն էլ երևի մտածում էր՝ շատ էլ որ մի հատ անմեղ հարց տվեցի, էլ ինչ ես գլուխս կպել։

Մշակութային տարբերություններն ահագին խանգարում են մարդու տրամադրվածությունը ճիշտ ընկալելուն։

----------

ivy (31.07.2020), John (01.08.2020), Sambitbaba (01.08.2020), Smokie (17.08.2020), Աթեիստ (01.08.2020), Նաիրուհի (05.08.2020), Տրիբուն (01.08.2020)

----------

